# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Bllokimi i faqeve të padëshiruara

## Eminemka

A  mund te me ndihmoj  dikush  per te  bllokuar  totalisht  hapjen e faqeve pornografike  ne kompjuterin tim sepse sa here qe dikush ne  zyren time hap keto faqe  me instalohen   ne kompjuter  reklama  dhe foto nudo. Si mund te bej une qe gjithmone qe dikush te kerkoje nje adrese erotike mos te hapet fare ne kete kompiuter? A ka ndonje program qe e ben te mundur?

----------


## benseven11

per bllokim faqesh porno,dhune ,droge etj mund te perdoresh programe te vecanta tamam
per kete pune si
Childweb guardian
http://www.childwebguardian.com/porn...-software.html
qe dikton faqet me fjale porn dhe te tjera dhe i bllokon,bllokon edhe reklamat porno,kontrollon faqet sipas adresave nga permbajtja e tekstit
nqs gjen fjale si sex porn dhe te tjera i bllokon
te gjitha dresat porn qe i kap i fut ne nje liste te zeze
dhe e bllokon daljen e tyre ne explorer
Me kete program mund te bllokosh eksplorerin komplet qe te mos hapet
ne ore te caktuara te dites(ja cakton oret vet programit)
kur prinderit nuk jane ne shtepi
ose ne pune kur 
manaxheri ose bosi nuk ndodhen ne pune
===
programe te tjera
cybersiter 9
http://www.getcybersitter.com/
i protect
http://www.softforyou.com/
====
mund te besh bllokim te faqeve porno edhe duke
kontaktuar serverin qe te lidh me internetin
Serveri eshte ne gjendje te filtroje gjithe adressat
(ip numrat) qe jane porno
====
Megjithate nuk mund ta mbrosh 100 perqind kompjuterin nga futja e faqeve porno
mire eshte qe browseri te kete nje popup blloker qe bllokon reklamat
Duhet pastruar cdo dite kompjuteri nga cookies,filet e perkohshme si dhe te kontrollohet me antispyware dhe antivirus
Duhet te shmangen vizitat ne faqet e dyqaneve,muzikes dhe warez

----------


## Mister Enigma

Të propozoj edhe SpywareBlaster. Kuptohet nëse i përdor edhe ato që janë propozuar më herët. Kjo do ta forconte edhe më shumë mbrojtjen e kompjuterit nga të padëshiruarat.

----------


## IL_DON

o njerez qe merreni gjithe diten duke kryer aktivitet te paligjshem, duke vjedh programe me *duhet nje program ANTI-PORNO* qe te jete shume i mire se kam nje TUEAGLES  por sikur nuk po me pelqen dhe aq. po qe se di njeri per ndonje program tjeter vetem me thoni emrin se e gjej dhe vete masanej  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## firdeus18

Mirdita.
Ku mund te gjej nje  program me ane te cilit mundt te bllokoj ato adresa qe dua.Dmth n.q.s dua nje adresse qe mos te hapet nga komjuteri im ajo te mos hapet.Pershembull nese vellai im do te hapi nje adrese ........................... kjo adrese te mos hapet kur ai ta shkruaje.

Faleminderit te gjithve.

----------


## qoska

Menyra me e thjeshte eshte te modifikosh kete skedar: C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
me editore si WORDPAD ose notepad dhe te shtosh rrjeshta si
127.0.0.1 www.faqe_e_pa_deshiruar.com

Them me e thjeshta sepse vete internet exploreri ka profilet qe mund te aktivizohen dhe mundesi si  keto po asnjehere sme kane pelqyer.

----------


## firdeus18

O Qoska faleminderit shume per ndihmen tende.
Une e provova kete menyren qe me the ti porse nuk punoi.
Si shembull e bera me google.com.
E shkruajta kodin qe me dhe"127.0.0.1  www.google.com"
dhe e rregjistrova.
Pastja kur e hapa enternet ekslporer edhe shkruajta www.google.com
faqja e googles u hap.
Porse une dua qe kjo faqe te mos hapet dhe jo te hapet
Si tja bej hallit nuk e di.
Me ndihmoni nese keni mundesi.
Faleminderit

----------


## EdiR

Firdeus18,
Nje menyre tjeter eshte qe ti bllokosh faqet qe nuk do te hapen duke shkuar tek Tools, Internet Options, Security, Restricted Sites, set Security Level High dhe shkruaj disa nga adresat qe nuk do qe te hapen.
Kalofsh mire,
Ed

----------


## firdeus18

Ore Edir edhe me ke menyre e kam provuar,porse nuk me ka dhene rezultat(gjithmone hapen ato faqe qe dua ti ndaloj).
Ndonje menyre tjeter a ekziston.

----------


## qoska

http://wipfw.sourceforge.net/
Provoje kete dhe lexo ca shembuj aty tek faqja te siguroj 100% qe ky i bllokon.
Por vetem se eshte pak me e komplikuar si metode.

----------


## firdeus18

O Qoska faleminderit shume per ndihmen.Porse problemi ishte se kur e hapa kete faqen qe me dhe ti aty kishte shume skedare *.zip.
Megjithse une i shkarkova disa prej tyre edhe pse nuk e dija se cili program duhet,nuk kuptoja asgje se si ti perdor une ato te dhena.
Nese di ti perdoresh me trego.
Faleminderit shume.

----------


## qoska

http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/source...w-0.2.6+sh.zip
Kjo eshte ajo qe te duhet. 
Ekstraktoje kete skedar tek C:\windows\system32 qe ta kesh te fshehur nga vellai dhe kliko mbi ikonen install.cmd, kjo do te instaloje filtruesin(firewall) dhe do ta startoje ate ne menyre transparente.

Tani qe ti kesh rregullat gjithmone te ruajtura edhe kur te ristartohet PC duhet ti fusesh ato ne rc.fw qe ndodhet brenda direktorise.
Duhet te kesh parasysh qe ky filtrues i ka rregullat me numra dhe e para fiton prandaj per te bllokuar nje faqe duhet te shtosh tek skedari i gatshem rc.fw keto psh:

$cmd 120 deny log all from any to www.google.com out
ose 
$cmd 120 deny log all from www.google.com to me in

kjo ben te mundur bllokimin e adresave qe do.
Qe ti vesh ne efekt menjehere keto ndryshime pa ristartuar kompjuterin, shtoji rregullat tek skedari rc.fw dhe hap nje dritare DOS tek Start->Run shkruaj cmd dhe enter
aty shkruaj rreshtin e mesiperm por ne vend te $cmd bej ipfw add
pra:
ipfw add 120 deny log all from any to www.google.com out

ajo fjala log ben qe te ruhen nje rresht ne skedarin
c:\windows\system32\security\logs\wipfwYYYYMMDD.lo  g
YYYYMMDD eshte skedari sipas vitit muajit dhe dites
pra mund ta marresh vesh se ku vellai ka tentuar te hapi keto faqe.
 :ngerdheshje: 

Hajde me te mira.

----------


## qoska

se u kujtova qe mos ti hysh gjithe kesaj qe thashe me siper.
Ate metoden e pare me ate skedarin c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
pasi e modifikove a e ristartove komjuterin sepse ajo nuk hyn ne funksion nqs e ke hapur faqen para se te besh modifikimet.

Provo njehere ate para se te perdoresh kete wipfw.

----------


## edspace

Arsyeja pse ajo metoda e parë e qoskës nuk punon, është sepse Windows përdor DNS Cache, e cila është një arkivë që ruan adresat e IP-ve të faqeve të internetit dhe mqns është në memorje, konsultohet më parë sesa skedari c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts i cili është në hard disk. 

Pra, duhet të fshish më parë arkivën e adresave që është në memorje, dhe pastaj Windows do përdorë skedarin hosts. Për të fshirë arkivën (cache) e DNS, hap menunë *start > run* dhe shkruaj komandën *ipconfig /flushdns*
Tani, nuk do mundesh të hapësh adresën që ke vendosur tek skedari hosts.

---------

Nëse do të ndalosh faqet me një përmbajtje të caktuar, Internet Explorer të lejon opsionet për të ndaluar hapjen e faqeve me pëmbajtje ofenduese, pornografike, etj. Ndër të tjerat mund të krijosh edhe një listë të faqeve që lejohen ose ndalohen. Kjo metodë është pak më e komplikuar se ndryshimi i skedarit hosts, por bllokimi është më i sigurtë, dhe mbrohet me fjalëkalim të cilin e di vetëm ti. 

Për të aktivizuar këtë opsion, hap start > control panel > internet options, kliko tabelën "content" dhe pastaj butonin "enable". Pasi të aftësosh këtë opsion me një fjalëkalim, kliko mbi butonin "parameters" për të ndryshuar parametrat. Në tabelën "approved sites" shton listën e faqeve që mund hapen ose ndalohen duke përdorur butonat "always" (dmth lejoje gjithnjë) ose "never" (mos e lejo asnjëherë). Kur ti do mundohesh të hapësh një nga faqet e ndaluara, Internet Explorer do të njoftojë që kjo faqe është e ndaluar dhe do kërkojë fjalëkalimin. 

Ki kujdes të mos harrosh fjalëkalimin. Nëse do një zgjidhje më të mirë, ka programe kastile për këtë punë.

----------


## phyro

flm benseven11 edhe mu mu desht nje prog.. per te bllokuar site porno...

----------


## Donliri

Pershendetje

Si behet bllokimi i faqeve pornografike ne ISA server . . .

Iu falenderoj per mirekuptim.

----------


## qoska

Nqs ke dns cache server ne ISA atehere bllokoje aty duke krijuar aty disa "zones", te cilat i krijon sikur ti je pergjegjes per to. 
Nqs nuk ke dsn cache me e mira eshte te perdoresh nje http proxy dhe te filtrosh sipas fjaleve ne url ose ne permbajtje.
E fundit eshte te bllokosh te gjitha adresat nje nga nje ne filtrues(firewall), pune e gjate shume.

Une keshilloj te dyten por kam kohe pa perdorur ISA server dhe se mbaj mend konfigurimin tamam.

----------


## Nga Kajca

Per te ata qe perdorin Firefox si browser
ekziston nje plugin me emrin "ADBLOCK".
Me ane te ketij plugin mund te hiqni ose 
te themi me mire te filtroni pjese te ndryshme te
nje faqeje. Ideale per te bllokuar p.sh. reklamat
e shumta.
Ketu mund ta gjeni.
http://adblock.mozdev.org/

----------


## Slack

Pershendetje,

Mbase kjo liste mund ti hyje ne pune dikujt. Thjesht behet copy/paste ne drivers file ne windows (C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC\HOSTS). Nqs dikush do te bllokoje nje faqe thjesht shton URL te faqes ne kete liste duke i parangjitur 127.0.0.1 Ne kete menyre te gjitha kerkesat per nje faqe te padeshiruar do ti kalohen kompjuterit lokal i cili detyrimisht nuk eshte ne gjendje qe ti sherbeje. Eshte e njejta ide qe qoska ka thene me lart.

Dicka pozitive rreth kesaj liste eshte se kjo mirembahet nga http://everythingisnt.com/ edhe eshte ideuar per te penguar ad servers qe te shfaqin reklama ne ekran.

Lista mund te gjendet ne http://everythingisnt.com/hosts. Per te respektuar kerkesen e autorit nuk po e bej post ketu por mund te merret per free nga faqja e mesiperme.

----------


## Edini

Menyra me e mir eshte te perdoresh Firewall-Zywall mundesh me kerku ne internet!
Kur e blen firewallin tash ai mundet me kry punen njejt sikurse Switch !
Pastaj aty ki mi ndalu Portet!
Dhe cilindo faqe mundesh me bo Block!

----------

